# Will dish give me a new PVR??



## what4050 (Oct 18, 2002)

I currently lease the old pvr from dish. Will they upgrade me to the 721? Also, for the 2 serarate tuners do you have to have to separate direct lines from the satellite?


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

Yes you do need two separate lines for the 721.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

No, there are no plans for DHP upgrades to the 721. You can always buy one & add it to your acct. After your 12mo contract you can return one of you rcvrs if you don't need it any more. If all you have is the PVR501 you can return it and the LNB and buy a 721 system to replace it. You'll save $5mo, too.


----------

